# mosso da



## Krim

Ciao a tutti!
Spero che possiate aiutarmi...
Come posso tradurre in francese l'espressione "mosso da", per esempio nell'espressione "mosso dalla rabbia", oppure "mosso dalla passione"?
Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao.
Dans l’attente de l’avis des connaisseurs, une proposition à confirmer, peut être erronée ? :
Tout dépend du contexte ?
_*Mosso dalla rabbia*_ = _de rage / motivé par la colère / pris de colère / emporté par la colère / ébranlé de colère /  poussé par la colère / secoué de colère / mu par la colère (Plus littéraire)_
_*Mosso dalla passione*_ = _par passion / motivé par la passion / pris de passion / emporté de passion /  poussé par la passion / mu de passion (Plus littéraire) _


----------



## Krim

Merci beaucoup de ton aide


----------



## Corsicum

Krim said:


> Merci beaucoup de ton aide


Prego,
Mais merci de patienter, j’ai répondu intuitivement sans contrôler, je débute en italien, je peux faire un contre sens ? ... d'autres peuvent le signaler.
On peut aussi y ajouter probablement pour les deux_ : remué, bougé, excité, emporté / ( _par)
Le choix dépend de l’action, qui précède ou qui suit.


----------



## matoupaschat

Simplement , je pense .
Muovere = mouvoir (infinitif), mosso = mû (participe passé)
Mû par la colère, la passion ...


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Simplement , je pense .
> Muovere = mouvoir (infinitif), mosso = mû (participe passé)
> Mû par la colère, la passion ...


Merci pour ton intervention


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Simplement , je pense .
> Muovere = mouvoir (infinitif), mosso = mû (participe passé)
> Mû par la colère, la passion ...


Le Garzanti aussi:
*2* (_fig._) (_spingere_, _incitare_) mouvoir, pousser: _è mosso dall'interesse_, il est mu par l'intérêt; _la fame l'ha mosso a rubare_, c'est la faim qui l'a poussé à voler.


----------



## Corsicum

_Il est mû par l'intérêt__/la faim_ : Bien que correct, ne passe pas très bien à l’oreille.

Tout à fait d'accord, d’ou la question que je me pose :
_Emporté(pris, …ect) par la colère il lui asséna un coup mortel_
J’ai quand même l’impression que pour de nombreuses expressions qui décrivent un mouvement, une action on peut faire usage de « _mossu _». Pour « _emporté_ » quelle serait la traduction en Italien. ?

Dans ce cas suivant le verbe _mouvoir_ est implicite et il est même déconseillé de façon explicite :
_Quelle histoire*, de* rage*, par* passion elle lui asséna un coup mortel. _
Doit-on traduire :
*…*_mossa dalla rabbia, dalla passione*…*_
ou bien littéralement laisser _mossu_ implicite :
_… dalla rabbia, dalla passione…_
Il me semble que La musicalité de la phrase en Italien permet les deux, _mossa_ la renforce et la rythme même, beaucoup moins en Français ?

*Simple avis personnel en Français le *_mû_*passe moins bien pour le rythme(*_é,û)_*, contrairement à* _*« *mossu* »*_ *qui donne du goût*_*(*u,a*),*_* du mouvement* :
*Quelle histoire, *_mue _*de rage, de(par ?) passion ?*

*_____________________________________*

Edit ajout :
Dante inferno : _Giustizia *mosse* il mio alto fattore (4).__fecemi la divina podestate_
La traduction admise est la suivante* : *_Justice__ a *mû *mon sublime artisan, puissance divine m'a faite_
Par jeux, on pourrait peut être tout aussi bien traduire de façon plus musicale : 
_Justice__ *remua(nt)* mon sublime artisan, __puissance divine m'a faite _
_Justice__ *à remué* mon sublime artisan_ ?

_Remuer = __Au fig.__ Mettre en mouvement, en branle_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/remuer


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accord que _mû par_ ... ne se dit guère, cela s'écrit par contre très bien .  _Poussé_ comme propose Necsus, convient mieux à l'oral .
Emporté par la passion = travolto dalla passione
_Quelle histoire*, de* rage*, par* passion elle lui asséna un coup mortel :_ "mû" n'est pas obligatoirement sous-entendu, et alors, on peut traduire "di rabbia, per passione, gli sferrò un colpo mortale"


----------

